# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Verschil van de pil.

## sarah070

Hallo iedereen,

ik heb vandaag voor de 2e keer een nieuw pakje met pillen gekregen namelijk:
Ethinylestraadiol/Levenorgestrel 0,03/0,15 mg *WEC filmomhulde tabletten.* 

Vorige keer had ik gekregen:
Ethinylestraadiol/Levenorgestrel 0,03/0,15 mg *PCH tabl*

Nou weet ik als beginner niet wat het verschil is tussen PCH en WEC.
Kan iemand mij helpen of zal ik toch maar morgen bellen naar de apotheek.

Groetjes,

----------

